# Pronunciación de b e v en español



## Apus

Quelle impression a un hispanophone quand il entend in étranger (moi par exemple) parler español en prononçant le b et le v différemment, comme en français ? Le ressent-il comme une affectation ou comme le parler d'un inculte ?


----------



## David

Je crois qu'on ne se rend pas conte. Parce que chez lez hispanophones, on prononce les deux lettres sans distinction, mais dans les deux formes, et la même personne pourrait prononcer quelques mots avec le son de la b, et autres avec la v, ou les b et v iniitiales d'une manière et les intermediaires d'une autre, o avant des lettres p.e. la r, d'une maniére et avant d'autre, d'autre façon. Boy a Madrid mañana, o ¿Hay agua en el abrevedero del ganado? Il ya de gens que disent Bote por Perez, et des autres qui disent Vota la vasura. Mais il ya aussi des personnes qui disent Vote por Pérez y Bota la basura.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

David said:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on ne se rend pas conte. Parce que chez lez hispanophones, on prononce les deux lettres sans distinction, mais dans les deux formes, et la même personne pourrait prononcer quelques mots avec le son de la b, et autres avec la v, ou les b et v iniitiales d'une manière et les intermediaires d'une autre, o avant des lettres p.e. la r, d'une maniére et avant d'autre, d'autre façon. Boy a Madrid mañana, o ¿Hay agua en el abrevedero del ganado? Il ya de gens que disent Bote por Perez, et des autres qui disent Vota la vasura. Mais il ya aussi des personnes qui disent Vote por Pérez y Bota la basura.


 
Dans une perspective espagnole, je crois que seul les catalono-parlants (Valencia, Catalogne, les Baléars) font la différence entre le b et le v, tel que l'on fait en français, et ceci dû à ce qu'ils font cette dfférence en parlant leur langues.
Sans vouloir me constituter en juge de rien, en Espagne on ne prononce que le *B*, aussi bien pour les 'b' que pour le 'v', mais jamais la 'v' por la 'B'.

Comme une anecdote, l'autre jour j'écoutais à la radio espagnole un locuteur très faché avec Alejandro Sanz parce que dans un de ses derniers tubes il chante 'Vale', en prononçant la V (fricative). Il disais que ça ce n'étais pas de l'espagnol. Mais il ne s'empêchait pas de prononcer 'actualidad' comme 'aztualidaz'. Ça, pour lui, c'est du bon espagnol.
Comme tu le vois, il y a des inquisiteurs un peu partout.

Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Apus said:
			
		

> Quelle impression a un hispanophone quand il entend in étranger (moi par exemple) parler español en prononçant le b et le v différemment, comme en français ? Le ressent-il comme une affectation ou comme le parler d'un inculte ?


 
Et, pour repondre directament à ta question, seul les imbécils traitent d'inculte ou d'affecté quelqu'un qui parle une langue étrangère avec un accent quelconque. Nous tous avons d'accent (valencian, andalous, catalan, madrilain... oui, même eux)

Ceci dit, et sur base de ce que j'ai racconté avans, je te propose de ne pas faire al différence entre B et V et prononcer toujours comme *B*. Comme ça, tu ne te tromperas jamais (mais tu commenceras faire de fautes en écrivant... comme un espagnol, quoi).

Carlos


----------



## jmx

Perdonad que responda en español, mi francés está algo oxidado.

En España el sonido de la 'v' labiodental solo existe en PARTE de las zonas de habla catalana. Por ejemplo en Barcelona no, pero en Menorca sí. Unos amigos míos de Menorca cuando hablan en castellano pronuncian las 'v's y suena algo afectado, es verdad, pero no es culpa suya, el castellano no es su idioma nativo.

Respecto a un francés, supongo que no se notará mucho si pronuncia las 'v's, salvo que el resto de su pronunciación sea muy buena. El rasgo distintivo de un francés para un español es la 'r' gutural, y también la tendencia a acentuar la última sílaba, esos son los rasgos con los que se caricaturiza a alguien de origen francés.

Otra cosa, antiguamente existía en España, y posiblemente en Latinoamérica, la idea de que no era correcto pronunciar las 'v's como 'b's. Esta idea lingüisticamente es absurda, el sonido labiodental de la 'v' nunca suena en la pronunciación espontánea, pero algunas personas han sido educadas aún pensando que es más "fino" pronunciar las 'v's. 

Posiblemente esto sea especialmente cierto para los andaluces, ya que muchos se quejan de que al establecerse en Madrid les obligan a volver a aprender a pronunciar el español, y como de todas maneras tienen que hablar de una manera que para ellos es artificial, caen facilmente en la sobrecorrección, de lo cual las 'v's de Alejandro Sanz serían un ejemplo.

Perdón por el rollo. Saludos


----------



## ITA

Hola a todos les cuento que aquí en Argentina,no hay diferencia a la hora de hablar entre la "v" y la "b".Si bien en la escuela nos enseñan como pronunciar bien cada una luego en la práctica no lo usamos ;esto (creo yo) trae algunos problemas cuando tenemos que escribir alguna palabra con esas letras,esto es que si tenemos dudas, como pronunciamos ambas con el mismo sonido,debemos recurrir al diccionario.
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## jmx

Gracias por la información ITA. Abusando de este hilo (thread), me gustaría saber si en otras zonas de Latinoamérica también hay este problema, o sea, que no se distingue la 'b' de la 'v' al hablar pero hay gente que lo considera incorrecto.


----------



## Humberto123789

Recomienzo mi texto. (Perdi todo por una falla del sistema)
Mi recordado profesor de Castellano, Gilberto Vargas, nos enseño le admiracion de nuestro 

idioma y con ello la exigencia de su respeto. Sus dictados de viva voz, nos conminaban a 

reconocer las letras pertinentes en cada palabra por su solo sonido v-b, c-s-z, y-ll-ch.
La colera olimpica acechaba las preguntas ridiculas tales: "con v larga o con b corta 

profesor?"
Supimos de la Academia Española de la Lengua y del cuidado con que nuestro idioma se 

mantenia por sobre los otros, puramente practicos, carentes de precision o llenos 

ambigüedades.
El lema de la Academia, "Limpia, brilla y da esplendor", podia haber sido el de un vulgar 

detergente, nos decia, desilusionado por el detalle. Pero por el resto, nunca vi alguien mas 

enamorado del Castellano, que los extrangeros denominan "espagnol", y ello me quedo.
( Me faltan muchos acentos en este teclado francés)
Y ello me sirvio !
Porque hoy hablo inglés, francés, italiano, tambien conozco algo de portugués y aleman, y 

no basta decir que los franceses distinguen entre los sonidos b-v, tambien los italianos y 

los ingleses !
Y conoci en Chile, mi pais natal, algunos españoles que me inspiraron entonces el respeto 

debido a los virtuosos de la musica, cuando les ecuchaba hablar naturalmente! lo que, 

estudiantes, debiamos aprender con insistencia: sus V y sus B estaban en los precisos 

lugares en que debian ! 
Y las Z, las C, y la perfeccion de sus LL !!
Creia que asi era el pais entero origen de la lengua ibérica.
En Francia, algunas personas en necesidad de ganarse la vida ofrecian sus servicios de 

"profesores de espagnol". 
"Sobre todo, digan V donde esta escrito B y viceversa"
Horreur !
Y luego fui conociendo la enormidad del "problema"
De donde nos llegaban "nuestros" españoles entonces?
Misterio.
Pero me conformaba diciendome que en otras partes tambien se cuecen habas.
En efecto, el idioma francés esta lleno de dificultades. De otro tipo, pero existen.
El pueblo, si educacion en esos tiempos, imagino, fué olvidando ciertas palabras 

"refinadas" y poniendo "Grand-père" en lugar de "aïeul" (como si dijésemos "gran-padre" en 

lugar de "abuelo"), y "grand-mère", "petit-fils", "belle-fille", "petite-fille", "bout de bois" para 

decir "palo", "feu rouge" en lugar de "semaforo", etc.
Da lo mismo!
Y tambien "dio lo mismo" olvidar las letras S, el tiempo subjuntivo, los finales de las 

palabras, ("el contexto lo explicara") con tal resultado practico que todas esas larguezas se 

hallan hoy mas que pagadas con penosos años de aprendizaje de una ortografia divorciada 

de la locucion.
Y casi nunca logran superar el problema.
Basta con leer sus foros.
Para escribir mas rapido, dicen.
Pero lo que se aprende de niño es insistente y en algun lugar algo me dice que tenemos 

una lengua de alta perfeccion, pero a veces en manos que no saben apreciarla.
Y de ello estamos hechos. De palabras que se conectan entre ellas por diez billones de 

dendritas. Y la ambigüedad es ahi un pecado de confusion.
La lengua es como la libertad: se gasta cuando se usa mal.


----------



## hiwelcome

A titre anecdotique, je dirai qu'effectivement il semble prérable de prononcer généralement le b et le v de façon identique, avec lcertaines exceptions  comme vale et non pas bale selon l'endroit oú l'on se trouve.
Au nord du Portugal (près de la frontière avec Vigo)  les gens sont un peu la risée des gens du centre ou du sud car ils et disent que les portugais sont facilement reconnaisables par leur accent: ils disent Bitesse et non pas vitesse....


----------



## rayb

Humberto123789 said:
			
		

> Recomienzo mi texto. (Perdi todo por una falla del sistema)
> Mi recordado profesor de Castellano, Gilberto Vargas, nos enseño le admiracion de nuestro
> 
> idioma y con ello la exigencia de su respeto. Sus dictados de viva voz, nos conminaban a
> 
> reconocer las letras pertinentes en cada palabra por su solo sonido v-b, c-s-z, y-ll-ch.
> La colera olimpica acechaba las preguntas ridiculas tales: "con v larga o con b corta
> 
> profesor?"
> Supimos de la Academia Española de la Lengua y del cuidado con que nuestro idioma se
> 
> mantenia por sobre los otros, puramente practicos, carentes de precision o llenos
> 
> ambigüedades.
> El lema de la Academia, "Limpia, brilla y da esplendor", podia haber sido el de un vulgar
> 
> detergente, nos decia, desilusionado por el detalle. Pero por el resto, nunca vi alguien mas
> 
> enamorado del Castellano, que los extrangeros denominan "espagnol", y ello me quedo.
> ( Me faltan muchos acentos en este teclado francés)
> Y ello me sirvio !
> Porque hoy hablo inglés, francés, italiano, tambien conozco algo de portugués y aleman, y
> 
> no basta decir que los franceses distinguen entre los sonidos b-v, tambien los italianos y
> 
> los ingleses !
> Y conoci en Chile, mi pais natal, algunos españoles que me inspiraron entonces el respeto
> 
> debido a los virtuosos de la musica, cuando les ecuchaba hablar naturalmente! lo que,
> 
> estudiantes, debiamos aprender con insistencia: sus V y sus B estaban en los precisos
> 
> lugares en que debian !
> Y las Z, las C, y la perfeccion de sus LL !!
> Creia que asi era el pais entero origen de la lengua ibérica.
> En Francia, algunas personas en necesidad de ganarse la vida ofrecian sus servicios de
> 
> "profesores de espagnol".
> "Sobre todo, digan V donde esta escrito B y viceversa"
> Horreur !
> Y luego fui conociendo la enormidad del "problema"
> De donde nos llegaban "nuestros" españoles entonces?
> Misterio.
> Pero me conformaba diciendome que en otras partes tambien se cuecen habas.
> En efecto, el idioma francés esta lleno de dificultades. De otro tipo, pero existen.
> El pueblo, si educacion en esos tiempos, imagino, fué olvidando ciertas palabras
> 
> "refinadas" y poniendo "Grand-père" en lugar de "aïeul" (como si dijésemos "gran-padre" en
> 
> lugar de "abuelo"), y "grand-mère", "petit-fils", "belle-fille", "petite-fille", "bout de bois" para
> 
> decir "palo", "feu rouge" en lugar de "semaforo", etc.
> Da lo mismo!
> Y tambien "dio lo mismo" olvidar las letras S, el tiempo subjuntivo, los finales de las
> 
> palabras, ("el contexto lo explicara") con tal resultado practico que todas esas larguezas se
> 
> hallan hoy mas que pagadas con penosos años de aprendizaje de una ortografia divorciada
> 
> de la locucion.
> Y casi nunca logran superar el problema.
> Basta con leer sus foros.
> Para escribir mas rapido, dicen.
> Pero lo que se aprende de niño es insistente y en algun lugar algo me dice que tenemos
> 
> una lengua de alta perfeccion, pero a veces en manos que no saben apreciarla.
> Y de ello estamos hechos. De palabras que se conectan entre ellas por diez billones de
> 
> dendritas. Y la ambigüedad es ahi un pecado de confusion.
> La lengua es como la libertad: se gasta cuando se usa mal.


 
Bienvenido a este foro.

Constato Humberto, que al igual que a mí, en Chile te enseñaron, a sangre y fuego, a diferenciar la b de la v. Por cierto, hay muchos en mi país que no respetan esta diferencia y, por lo mismo, suelen incurrir en faltas flagrantes de ortografía.

Gracias a ello, cuando más tarde me correspondió vivir en Francia, no distinguir la b de la v fue un error que nunca cometí, ni oralmente ni por escrito.

Te informo, que este tema es relativamente recurrente en WR. Tal es así que, el mismo se ha venido discutiendo, además, al menos en éste y en este otro.

No sin sorpresa, yo descubrí en estos hilos que en España se habría perdido la costumbre de diferenciar la pronunciación de ambas letras. Más aún, apoyándose en doctas referencias algunos foreros llegaron a informar que en España era una cursilería de gente inculta diferenciar entre ambas pronunciaciones. Reconocieron sí, que los medios le exigían a locutores y cantantes diferenciar claramente ambas pronunciaciones. Julio Iglesias y Paloma San Basilio serían casos emblemáticos de cantantes españoles que se habrías debido doblegar ante las exigencias del mercado norteamericano.

Pero lo más sorprendente de todo, es que algunos foreros llegaron a aventurar la hipótesis, no demostrada, que si la distinción todavía existía en algunos lugares de la América del Sur, ella se dedivaba de una influencia negativa de "origen ríoplatense, propia de gente pedante, afectada e ignorante de los orígenes de la lengua española."

Amicalement.


----------



## timpeac

En la universidad nos enseñaron que Chile es uno de los pocos países donde se diferencian la v de la b, pero no que se trata de gente pedante afectada etc nada de eso.


----------



## jmx

rayb said:
			
		

> Constato Humberto, que al igual que a mí, en Chile te enseñaron, a sangre y fuego, a diferenciar la b de la v.


Rayb, ¿ te enseñaron en la escuela a diferenciar la 'p' de la 'b' ? ¿ o la 't' de la 's' ? ¿ verdad que no ?

¿ No será eso porque esas diferencias ("contrastes fonémicos" creo que es la expresión técnica) forman parte de tu lengua, la que aprendiste en tu casa, y en cambio, la diferencia oral b/v no forma parte de tu lengua ? ¿ Si no, que necesidad había de usar "sangre y fuego" ?



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Por cierto, hay muchos en mi país que no respetan esta diferencia y, por lo mismo, suelen incurrir en faltas flagrantes de ortografía.


Yo tampoco suelo hacer faltas de ortografía, a pesar de no pronunciar sonidos diferentes. Es más bien un problema de oportunidades en la educación.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Gracias a ello, cuando más tarde me correspondió vivir en Francia, no distinguir la b de la v fue un error que nunca cometí, ni oralmente ni por escrito.


 Lo confirmas de nuevo. Aprender a diferenciar la 'b' y la 'v' sirve para hablar francés, pero no para hablar castellano.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> No sin sorpresa, yo descubrí en estos hilos que en España se habría perdido la costumbre de diferenciar la pronunciación de ambas letras.


Y parece que eso ocurrió antes de que naciera Cristóbal Colón.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Más aún, apoyándose en doctas referencias algunos foreros llegaron a informar que en España era una cursilería de gente inculta diferenciar entre ambas pronunciaciones. Reconocieron sí, que los medios le exigían a locutores y cantantes diferenciar claramente ambas pronunciaciones.


 ??? No recuerdo haber oído a ningún locutor en España haciendo esa diferenciación. Y no es que se caractericen por hablar con mucha naturalidad, precisamente. Sí recuerdo que hacen la diferenciación en TV algunos latinoamericanos, pero de una forma no coherente, o sea, "sólo cuando se acuerdan".



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Pero lo más sorprendente de todo, es que algunos foreros llegaron a aventurar la hipótesis, no demostrada, que si la distinción todavía existía en algunos lugares de la América del Sur, ella se dedivaba de una influencia negativa de "origen ríoplatense, propia de gente pedante, afectada e ignorante de los orígenes de la lengua española."


 En eso te doy la razón, seguro que no es sólo de origen Rioplatense, porque en España también he conocido gente que defendía esa teoría. Es un problema de ignorancia y no de pedantería, creo yo.

Los maestros hacen uno de los trabajos más difíciles del mundo, y merecen mi mayor admiración. Sin embargo, como especialistas en ninguna materia que son, son también los principales propagadores (involuntarios) de mitos y falsedades. Como todos somos propensos a creer firmamente aquello que nos enseñaron en nuestra tierna infancia, muchas veces preferimos antes creer lo que nos dijo a los 8 años un maestro poco preparado, que lo que nos dice a los 30 un prestigioso especialista. Ahí veo yo el origen del problema.


----------



## rayb

jmartins said:
			
		

> Rayb, ¿ te enseñaron en la escuela a diferenciar la 'p' de la 'b' ? ¿ o la 't' de la 's' ? ¿ verdad que no ?
> 
> ¿ No será eso porque esas diferencias ("contrastes fonémicos" creo que es la expresión técnica) forman parte de tu lengua, la que aprendiste en tu casa, y en cambio, la diferencia oral b/v no forma parte de tu lengua ? ¿ Si no, que necesidad había de usar "sangre y fuego" ?
> 
> Yo tampoco suelo hacer faltas de ortografía, a pesar de no pronunciar sonidos diferentes. Es más bien un problema de oportunidades en la educación.
> 
> Lo confirmas de nuevo. Aprender a diferenciar la 'b' y la 'v' sirve para hablar francés, pero no para hablar castellano.
> 
> Y parece que eso ocurrió antes de que naciera Cristóbal Colón.
> 
> ??? No recuerdo haber oído a ningún locutor en España haciendo esa diferenciación. Y no es que se caractericen por hablar con mucha naturalidad, precisamente. Sí recuerdo que hacen la diferenciación en TV algunos latinoamericanos, pero de una forma no coherente, o sea, "sólo cuando se acuerdan".
> 
> En eso te doy la razón, seguro que no es sólo de origen Rioplatense, porque en España también he conocido gente que defendía esa teoría. *Es un problema de ignorancia y no de pedantería, creo yo*.
> 
> Los maestros hacen uno de los trabajos más difíciles del mundo, y merecen mi mayor admiración. Sin embargo, como especialistas en ninguna materia que son, son también los principales propagadores (involuntarios) de mitos y falsedades. Como todos somos propensos a creer firmamente aquello que nos enseñaron en nuestra tierna infancia, muchas veces preferimos antes creer lo que nos dijo a los 8 años un maestro poco preparado, que lo que nos dice a los 30 un prestigioso especialista. Ahí veo yo el origen del problema.


 
Qué quieres que te diga!! En tu opinión, los que distinguimos la b de la v no somos pedantes, pero de seguro sí ignorantes!!

Por si acaso, saludos de Pedro de Baldibia, fundador de Santiago, de Paloma San Vacilio y de rayv, tu humilde serbidor!!!


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> En la universidad nos enseñaron que Chile es uno de los pocos países donde se diferencian la v de la b, pero no que se trata de gente pedante afectada etc nada de eso.


 
y tampoco de ignorantes, como por ahí he oído, espero!!!

Saludos


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> y tampoco de ignorantes, como por ahí he oído, espero!!!
> 
> Saludos


 
Hombre, ¡¡claro que no!!


----------



## esteban

Apus said:
			
		

> Quelle impression a un hispanophone quand il entend in étranger (moi par exemple) parler español en prononçant le b et le v différemment, comme en français ? Le ressent-il comme une affectation ou comme le parler d'un inculte ?


 
Dans cette intéressante discussion sur le b ou le v, il semblerait que personne ne t'ait parlé qu'en réalité il existe bien DEUX façons de prononcer b et v!
En revanche il est tout à fait exacte que b et v ne devraient jamais se distinguer l'un de l'autre dans leur prononciation respective.
Lorsqu'un mot *commence* par b ou v, le son du b ou du v est "dur" comme dans "balón" et "Valencia" (ils se prononcent dans ce cas de la même façon qu'en français, comme dans "ballon" par exemple).
Mais lorsque le b ou le v est intermédiaire, alors le son du v ou du b est "doux" (cela donne l'impression qu'il est prononcé très faiblement), comme dans "Esteban" par exemple.
En réalité dans certains cas le b ou v intermédiaire sont quand même prononcés de manière "dure" comme dans "El alba" ou "Alvarez" par exemple.
Dans ces cas-ci je serais malheureusement incapable de te donner une règle et il est même possible que cette tendance diffère d'une région hispanophone à une autre (c'est en tous cas de cette manière qu'on les prononcerait en Colombie).
Peut-être que quelqu'un est en mesure de nous éclairer à ce sujet...

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Outsider

La Wikipedia discut ce sujet. Chacune des lettres _b, v_ correspond à deux allophones, mais à un seul et même phonème. Le * "doux" n'existe pas en français, mais je crois qu'on peut utiliser toujours le  "dur" sans aucun problème.*


----------



## esteban

Outsider said:
			
		

> La Wikipedia discut ce sujet. Chacune des lettres _b, v_ correspond à deux allophones, mais à un seul et même phonème. Le * "doux" n'existe pas en français, mais je crois qu'on peut utiliser toujours le  "dur" sans aucun problème.*


*

Gracias por la información Outsider. Puedes siempre pronunciar la b o v dura como en francés porque la gente te va a entender igual...pero si tomas en cuenta la b/v dulce demostrarás un mejor manejo del idioma, me parece.

Saludos*


----------



## eduarodi

¿Han notado que tanto la V como la B se pronuncian con sonido labiodental /v/ cuando uno quiere dar énfasis a lo que dice?

Por otro lado, creo que la /b/ oclusiva francesa puede llegar a confundirse en castellano con la /p/. Es preferible usar el sonido fricativo en todos los casos, excepto detrás de m, que es muy difícil. En ese caso lo "oficial" es usar el sonido oclusivo del francés o del inglés.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Belcuore

Je suis entièrement d’accord avec Carlos : seulement un imbécile pourrait traiter de d'inculte ou d'affecté quelqu'un qui parle une langue autre que la sien avec un accent quelconque. 

Chez nous a Cuba, on ne fait pas la différence non plus entre la ‘b’ et la ‘v’. 

En tout cas, je crois que l’important c’est que l’on soit capable de transmettre ce que on veut dire peu importe notre accent. Et les natives de la langue (quelque ce soit) devraient avoir un niveau de tolérance en sachant que cette langue ce ne pas la langue maternel de leur interlocuteurs. Ça je crois se appelle "politesse". 


Moi, ce que je ferais si quelqu’un se moque de mon accent lorsque je parle un autre langue, je pense que je commencerais a parler la mien. En tout cas, ce mon point de vue mais je crois que le plus important ce que les personnes soient capables de se communiquer. Je m'excuse pour les fautes que vous puissiez trouver ici, ce « poche » (comme l’on dit ici au Québec) mais ce ne pas la même chose apprendre le français (ou n’emporte quel langue) a l’école, que par soi même.


----------



## rayb

Belcuore said:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d’accord avec Carlos : seulement un imbécile pourrait traiter de d'inculte ou d'affecté quelqu'un qui parle une langue autre que la sien avec un accent quelconque.
> 
> Chez nous a Cuba, on ne fait pas la différence non plus entre la ‘b’ et la ‘v’.
> 
> En tout cas, je crois que l’important c’est que l’on soit capable de transmettre ce que on veut dire peu importe notre accent. Et les natives de la langue (quelque ce soit) devraient avoir un niveau de tolérance en sachant que cette langue ce ne pas la langue maternel de leur interlocuteurs. Ça je crois se appelle "politesse".
> 
> 
> Moi, ce que je ferais si quelqu’un se moque de mon accent lorsque je parle un autre langue, je pense que je commencerais a parler la mien. En tout cas, ce mon point de vue mais je crois que le plus important ce que les personnes soient capables de se communiquer. Je m'excuse pour les fautes que vous puissiez trouver ici, ce « poche » (comme l’on dit ici au Québec) mais ce ne pas la même chose apprendre le français (ou n’emporte quel langue) a l’école, que par soi même.


 
El problema amig@ es que, en un hilo anterior, un forero trató de incultos, ignorantes, afectados y pedantes a quiénes en América del Sur nuestros maestros nos enseñaron a diferenciar la b de la v.

Saludos, ray*b*


----------

